# My wife.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

... knows what I like! Stewed zucchini and yellow squash,fried green tomatoes, peas and corn bread.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Them's good eats right there, Pay! The only thing I'd add to that'd be some vidalia onions and some fried okry (and maybe fry some of that squash, too HA).


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Them's good eats right there, Pay! The only thing I'd add to that'd be some vidalia onions and some fried okry (and maybe fry some of that squash, too HA).


Yeah! I got Vidalia onions too. Just forgot about them!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup that sure does make my mouth slobber,,, we have already picked squash 3 times out of the garden and them plants keep putten out everyday, had cucumber tonight that was picked today and the matters will be anyday.

I don't ever get time to take any pics, I am way to busy eatten


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Shooter said:


> Yup that sure does make my mouth slobber,,, we have already picked squash 3 times out of the garden and them plants keep putten out everyday, had cucumber tonight that was picked today and the matters will be anyday.
> 
> I don't ever get time to take any pics, I am way to busy eatten


If I don't take pics and post to my Face Book Wall, I get 20-25 messages the next day wanting to know why or if I am ok! Sometimes I eat at Burger King and not at home! I think I have created a monster. But hey I enjoy the comments. I also love looking at other folks meal pics. That is one reason I like hanging out here. Keep on cookin y'all and put'n up the awsome photos!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I've got three green tomatoes that I plan on fixing this eve! I have a pork loin roast in the slow cooker and I'm cooking it Hawaiian style (Kahlua Pig). Leftovers (if any) can be converted to pulled pork BBQ! Will probably also do some blackeyed peas and some grits. No greens in the house (or squash), but I have some cukes and mushrooms. We'll see what develops!


----------

